# FWIW: Short Loins and Saw



## Salty dog (Mar 23, 2013)

Our place is protein centric, so when beef prices get stupid we have to find ways to dance around it. One way is to efficiently fabricate primals. I scored a couple big choice short loins at a a good price ($4.80lb, case of two, total $248.00) There is a couple ways to break them down but this is how I chose to do it this time:
Down side is you have to have a band saw.

20, 14oz bone-in strips
8, 14oz bone-in filets
5, 22oz T-bones
5, 8oz petite bone-in filets (great for combos)
10oz trim meat for satay

For me, I pass along the savings to customers on the weekends and stick it to the business guys during the week. (Just being honest) Either way you're going to make some good money on some serious steaks.


----------

